# SAS



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *yobrenots@HOTMAIL.COM Charon Apollyon* on *Wed, 19 Apr 2000 14:21:51 -0400*
The following comments were submitted by
Charon Apollyon yobrenots@hotmail.com on
Wednesday, April 19, 2000 at 14:21:50
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
does anybody know if canadiansbeing a commonwealth-excuse the spelling-country can join the british army or more importantly the SAS?  i know australians and new zelanders can.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Wed, 19 Apr 2000 12:54:22 -0500*
Actually both NZ. and Australia have their own SAS regiments both of which have recently completed deployments to E.Timor. The UK has an SAS brigade consisting of three regts. , an
SAS  SIGS Sqn. and an Intelligence cell  Plus of course the odds and sods that make up a brigade headquarters.
 As for joining the British Army it‘s great if you like every food item known to man deep fried!I suspect there would‘nt be a problem enlisting .At least there did‘nt use to be.But
you might want to check with the British High Commision in Ottawa.
 Mind you as a Canadian I might think you‘d like to give your own  country‘s armed forces a try first?
Charon Apollyon wrote:
> The following comments were submitted by
> Charon Apollyon yobrenots@hotmail.com on
> Wednesday, April 19, 2000 at 14:21:50
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> does anybody know if canadiansbeing a commonwealth-excuse the spelling-country can join the british army or more importantly the SAS?  i know australians and new zelanders can.
>
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Wed, 19 Apr 2000 14:47:33 -0700*
Yes - they can.
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: Charon Apollyon 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, April 19, 2000 11:21 AM
Subject: SAS
> The following comments were submitted by
> Charon Apollyon yobrenots@hotmail.com on
> Wednesday, April 19, 2000 at 14:21:50
> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
>
> does anybody know if canadiansbeing a commonwealth-excuse the
spelling-country can join the british army or more importantly the SAS?  i
know australians and new zelanders can.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
>
> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>
>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ghallman <ghallman@mailserv.nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 19 Apr 2000 23:41:05 -0300*
I‘ve been sending forms back and forth with the British Army for over a
year now.  I‘m basically at the point where I have to give it up or quit
the Canadian Armed Forces to persue it further.  I guess that all depends
on whether  or not I go back to UNB next year which probably won‘t be my
choice if I don‘t.  The information I have gotten from the Brits is that
you have to be a citizen of a commonwealth nation from birth and you are
supposed to have been a resident of the UK for 5 years before applying but
this can be waved.  If you have not been a resident then certain trades are
not open to you.  As far as it goes for the SAS I‘ve heard that members of
commonwealth armed forces can go on selection but I‘m not sure.  I‘ve also
heard from someone on the last 2 RCR Roto to Bosnia that JTF-2 basically
bought a SAS Warrent.  The SAS is open to all trades in the British Forces
but you need to be recommended by you OC/CO.  If you plan on joining the
SAS I think you should focus first on joining the Parachute Regiment or
Royal Marine Commandos since this would give you a head start.  You can‘t
find out anything about the SAS on the MOD web site but you can find out
about the Army and send away for forms.  Like the man said the food is the
**** and as far as I‘m concerned so is the SA-80 and LSW.  Those are a
couple of reasons why the Brits aren‘t so appealing to us Canadians, we
also get paid more and the cost of living is less.  What allures me to the
Parachute Regiment and Royal Marines is because its what we used to have
and need and it doesn‘t look like that problem is going to be addresses
anytime soon.  Another reason that I‘m not sure if I want to go British is
a warning by an officer in my company that was on the 2 RCR Roto as an LO.
His body guards were 21 SAS so he knows what the British Army is like.  He
warned me that British soldiers get treated like sh*t.  Even though I‘m
looking at the British Army myself I still suggest to you that you look
into the Canadian Armed Forces.  Even though civies don‘t think much of us
we are the best.
www.mod.uk or www.dnd.ca your choice I guess
if you got any more questions that I can help you out with send me an e-mail
At 12:54 PM 19/04/2000 -0500, you wrote:
>Actually both NZ. and Australia have their own SAS regiments both of which
have recently completed deployments to E.Timor. The UK has an SAS brigade
consisting of three regts. , an
>SAS  SIGS Sqn. and an Intelligence cell  Plus of course the odds and sods
that make up a brigade headquarters.
> As for joining the British Army it‘s great if you like every food item
known to man deep fried!I suspect there would‘nt be a problem enlisting .At
least there did‘nt use to be.But
>you might want to check with the British High Commision in Ottawa.
> Mind you as a Canadian I might think you‘d like to give your own
country‘s armed forces a try first?
>
>Charon Apollyon wrote:
>
>> The following comments were submitted by
>> Charon Apollyon yobrenots@hotmail.com on
>> Wednesday, April 19, 2000 at 14:21:50
>> to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
>> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>> does anybody know if canadiansbeing a commonwealth-excuse the
spelling-country can join the british army or more importantly the SAS?  i
know australians and new zelanders can.
>>
>> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>
>> For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
>>
>>  http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

